# loach??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

in Big Al's i saw 2 fish that looked like large dew worms .they were a pink-brown color and had little whiskers. Their bodies were kind of curled. I presume they were loaches of some sort. they were in the $1.99 tank which is where they throw all the fish left over from last weeks shipment to make room for the new shipments. i went back a couple of days later and they were gone. i did however get a betta and a oto out of that tank!
i have looked at pics of loaches and didn't see anything too much like it. Anyone know what it was


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Most likely some type of kuhli loach.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Black Kuhli Loaches would be my guess.
http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/pangio_javanicus.html


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

that's it. thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No problem. Glad we could help.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

please see my post about the pandas and polka dot loaches. need to get some advice on these. "I excited--new fish' or some such!!
THANKS


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Will look into it


----------

